

Ask HN: How do I proceed in order to get Facebook to unblock my site? - arthurcolle

I am building a social food website and made an app page and am working with the Facebook API to get profile pictures, and I also made a Page (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;facebook.com&#x2F;JoinTrophus), but noticed soon after that my url (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;trophus.com) had been blocked, so even though I wouldn&#x27;t be averse to paying for Facebook ads, it&#x27;s kind of funny they ask me to &quot;Boost by posts&quot; when the main site that the Page leads out of is blocked.<p>I was wondering if anyone had any tips on how to proceed? As you can see from the site (trophus.com), there is nothing &quot;malicious&quot; on the site, and I have submitted around 5 reports in the last two weeks with no luck.<p>Thanks for your time.
======
MichaelCrawford
Sue them for one dollar. To have any hope of winning you need to prove
damages, perhaps you could sue them for unlawful restraint of trade.

There's something about a process server that will get anyone's attention.

Alternatively sent a registered letter, return receipt requested, to their
general counsel, then politely ask them to stop being such jerks.

